# Do you Look like your Fursona?



## FoxyLox (Aug 31, 2010)

Or is your fursona Based upon what you wish you could look like? I see skinny guys usually having the Big Mussel furs or visa versa. So I read the rules here, and I'm hoping this is the right place to post this, If I do any of those I'm sorry, I'm just curious to see, if you resemble your fursona. *Place a pic of your fursona and you down.* If you'd like to explain why you chose that fursona to represent you please feel free. Or you could just leave the two pics and let us figure it out for ourselves. 

My Fursona is pretty much me, except a Fox with a skunk tail. The fox is my First Totem Animal, then the Skunk follows up, and besides, it just feels right being in her fursuit and being able to express myself into that. Nyxiin is on the Left _(Cant figure out how to use the Insert Image thing)_

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4343967

Real Life Picture
http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...90474961_100001071519460_146547_2213107_n.jpg

So I want to see you and your thoughts and why you chose that fursona!


----------



## Irreverent (Aug 31, 2010)

I tend to only share my IRL photos with rifles with close friends, but my fursona was modeled on an IRL pic.  I can usually be found at the range wearing a Team Canada shirt and Oakley shooting glasses.


----------



## Pine (Aug 31, 2010)

my fursona actually was made up when I was thinking about making a mascot for my music project. I was thinking of an animal that mirrored me and my personality. Soon after that, I learned about the furry fandom and found out I already had a fursona made for me 

the avatar doesn't look like me though, that's the spy from TF2

here is my fursona:
http://filesmelt.com/dl/Pine_Final.jpg

and here is me, I trimmed the beard before I took this though 
http://filesmelt.com/dl/Picture_241.jpg


----------



## Alstor (Aug 31, 2010)

Fursona pic: http://img227.imageshack.us/img227/1494/realalstorprofilepic.png
Me: http://img23.imageshack.us/img23/687/28278145596572986615550.jpg

One of the reasons Alstor is an otter is because people say that I look like one.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Aug 31, 2010)

I don't really think so. It's actually mostly inspired by a cat who lived near my house and Labrador Retrievers.

Real-life Me:
http://img97.imageshack.us/img97/8374/image27z.jpg

My fursona:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4334542
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4279770/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4376362/


----------



## Barak (Aug 31, 2010)

Judge by yourself :V

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...1361983783202_1639822278_840590_6507863_n.jpg
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4224531


----------



## sunandshadow (Aug 31, 2010)

I don't have a specific fursona.  Whenever I make up a new character to rp with or to be the main character of a story they usually look quite different than me - I'm female, short, with brown hair and eyes, and my characters tend to be male, tall, with blond hair and green eyes.  Same personality though.  But sometimes I play a female character, or a brown-haired one or whatever.


----------



## Pandio (Aug 31, 2010)

Based on how I wish I could look, coolio jacket, nice headphones. And not as chubby as I am irl (lol) But I can see my fursona doing the things that I would do.


----------



## FoxyLox (Aug 31, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Fursona pic: http://img227.imageshack.us/img227/1494/realalstorprofilepic.png
> Me: http://img23.imageshack.us/img23/687/28278145596572986615550.jpg
> 
> One of the reasons Alstor is an otter is because people say that I look like one.


 
Lol you do, you have the gentle Look that they have in your eyes ^^ It is indeed amazing how similar you are to one.


----------



## Willow (Aug 31, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Fursona pic: http://img227.imageshack.us/img227/1494/realalstorprofilepic.png
> Me: http://img23.imageshack.us/img23/687/28278145596572986615550.jpg
> 
> One of the reasons Alstor is an otter is because people say that I look like one.


 You doooo

Eh, I guess so, no one's ever said I looked like a wolf though. I think I still have a picture of me someone in my scraps on FA, and then tons of pictures of Willow.


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (Aug 31, 2010)

(links and post removed)


----------



## Ariadnedalua (Sep 1, 2010)

I surely like of my fursona and concider myself, and i imegine that i'm  wolf in every place =P. I finally developed it with my wolf a some time  ago, we have some problems in the start (we used to live far from one  other), because of that my fursona means very much for me. 
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3001480/ my feral form 
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4387191 and my dragonwolfie form
sorry i don't have any pic of real me, i don't like photos, i prefer my drawings
i chose black because it's my favorite color, and gray because it looks very good with black =3
and i love yellow eyes ^^


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Sep 1, 2010)

Ariadne, vocÃª nÃ£o gosta das fotos? Sendo brasileira, a nacionalidade mais fotogÃªnica do mundo?


----------



## Ariadnedalua (Sep 1, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Ariadne, vocÃª nÃ£o gosta das fotos? Sendo brasileira, a nacionalidade mais fotogÃªnica do mundo?


 
nao ligo para o fato de ser brasileira, nao sou nacionalista. prefiro nao ficar tirando fotos sÃ³ pra me mostrar na net como muitas fazem no orkut e essas comunidades


----------

